

What made me choose Rails? - Banzai10
http://felipe-lopes.com/2009/04/19/what-mad-me-choose-rails/

======
mahmud
"I never saw in another technology I worked with, a community so dedicated,
that provides you support for any questions and also provides extraordinary
material for study"

You have never seen that many technology communities then. The Linux
Documentation Project dwarfs anything that's "software support". MySQL and
Postgres both have larger, friendlier, than Rails. PHP and Perl are both huge
too.

Those are communities. Not individual blogs, not twitter feeds. Communities.
Supporting mature, tried and true infrastructure software that runs the world.

~~~
Banzai10
Sure, I never worked before with open-source communities, thats the reason,
and I know that.

------
Banzai10
Please, can you rate my essay? I'm trying to practice my english writing at
the same time I share with you some thoughts :D

~~~
sgrove
It's not bad, but it's not likely to get too many upvotes. There's simply not
that much substance.

Still, I'm looking forward to reading about your growth and experience with
ruby/rails, and hopefully other languages as well. Be sure to branch out and
explore other development environments as well, and keep us up to date!

~~~
Banzai10
Thank you, I will try to improve the "substance" of my essay, I'm just
beggining with writting in english, maybe with the practice I start to cover
more the aspects I mention in the essay. Thank you very much for the comment

